# Safest form of travel



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 31, 2017)

I have a friend who wants to head out with me but he's afraid due to having a warrant. 
Anyone on here ever have a warrant and what would you say is the safest way to travel? Does Greyhound have any system that would red flag him? 

Thanks for any info. I'm always amazed at all the good info that people post on here. 
Safe travels!


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 31, 2017)

idk how serious his warrant is, but if it's a misdomenor tell him to quit being a little bitch and gear up


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 31, 2017)

unless it's a felony, or he gets to close to the county it's from won't get extradited out.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 31, 2017)

So he shouldn't have a problem taking Greyhound?


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 31, 2017)

never heard of them ever running name's or anything. but no unless it's a felony he should b solid.


----------



## rooster831 (Nov 1, 2017)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> So he shouldn't have a problem taking Greyhound?



gayhound?! pfft that's pussy shit take a god damn freight train like a MAN


----------



## Rich (Nov 9, 2017)

Yea you don't even need ID. You can move pretty far with mass transit and a little walking though. Google maps has a mass transit option.


----------

